# Volunteer photog needed in Columbia, MD September 28



## The_Traveler (Sep 13, 2013)

On September 28, I am helping a small local non-profit with some fund raising by shooting a 5k race and then selling pictures. (the org gets profits)

It is a small race and I need someone who can get shots out on the course while I shoot registration-start-finish.
In a 5k race, good runners will be finished in 15 minutes so I won't have time for the on-course shots.

The race starts at 8 AM and we need to be there by 7:15 or so.  
All the volunteer needs to do is shoot the pictures and then send them to me.

This will be fun and good experience with no pressure.

If you can help, please send me a PM or respond in this thread and I can give more particulars.


----------

